# Having fun with DIYopen baffle speakers for stereo and home theatre room



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and the DIY fraternity in general. However, I have been having some fun with some new open baffle speakers I have made.

The criteria was:

1. Cheap to build
2. Looks contemporary
3. Sounds good
4. Could be used in a variety of listening settings.

I have accomplished some of the above....I think!

a) My first set are 10'' Silver Iris co-axials from Hawthorne Audio. These are great for both small home theatre rooms and stereo listening rooms. These are in a typical home theatre room in a 5.1 channel set up (very traditional - two fronts, one centre, two surrounds and an active subwoofer, driven by a home theatre receiver. I have a projector and screen also.

b) My second set are for stereo listening and are in a larger room with large TV screen. These are also open baffle speakers but with full range 12'' Audio Nirvana drivers. These are driven by a valve HDCD player and a triode valve amp with a passive sub woofer set up.

I am going to try and post some photos............here goes!

I have built these speakers using parts from a hardware store and IKEA. The larger pair cost about $700 in total


Regards Harry Potter


----------

